# terribilis froglets problem



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

That's my problem, it is 5 frogs died after 10 days out of the water. They seem to be fed a little and then at all, and finished by then die. this mortality is so young it normal? The temperature of small terrarium is normal. This problem come from tadpoles ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds like a nutritional problem, what are you supplementing the parents with? also what are you feeding the froglets?


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi julio,
I complement the sustenance of parents with dendrocare, and froglets as food of springtail.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

the froglets should beable to take ff's from the time they mroph out.....I've never used springs with my phyllobates and I've had very few losses.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

gilliusis said:


> Hi julio,
> I complement the sustenance of parents with dendrocare, and froglets as food of springtail.


gilliusis - Get some Herpetal Amphib and Mineral + Vit D3 (If your animals get no UVB) or Herpetal Mineral without D3 (if the animals get UVB)

Dendrocare alone is garbage.

Terribs need fruitflies right away.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sounds like they might not be eating enough as said above, they really take large foods right out of the water, they will even take hydei right out of the water too, but vary your supplements, try repashy products as well, super preen is also a great product to use for vitamin and minerals.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Everything above, plus try to feed them a little everyday...they are voracious eaters especially when young. I usually feed my phyllobates froglets at least 5 times a week.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

The problem is that froglets do not eat, or very little, then dies.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well you might want to try supplenting the parents with human grade Vit A as well


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

They need to eat dusted fruit flies as soon as they morph out of the water....


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

you think the mixture, dendrocare + Rep-Cal Herptivite Multivitamin, was best for the adults ?! 
Next week I'll take my fruit flies to froglets next, which should be out of the water in 15 days.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

In recent weeks I have no problem with my little froglets, none of dead. 6 new frog 
This is perhaps due to lower temperature. Before there was 27°C (80°F), Now 24°c(75°F). You think this is the solution of problem ?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would strongly suggest getting them tested for chytrid... chytrid doesn't kill tadpoles but it will kill froglets once they complete metamorphosis. 

If the froglets are metamorphing with normal conformation, then it isn't likely to be due to insufficient vitamin A, but you can cover that to some extent by offering the tadpoles a food source that contains at the least astaxanthin, and preferably lutein, and Beta-cryptoxanthin.. 

Until you can get the froglets checked for chytrid, I would suggest keeping the froglets between 76-78 F (as there are reports of terriblis having problems above 80 F) as chytrid only kills amphibians below 75 F. 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

gilliusis said:


> In recent weeks I have no problem with my little froglets, none of dead. 6 new frog
> This is perhaps due to lower temperature. Before there was 27°C (80°F), Now 24°c(75°F). You think this is the solution of problem ?


So you didn't start seeing problems until the temperatures were lowered to 75 F? If that is the case, then I suggest bringing the temp up a couple of degrees and getting them checked for chytrid as chytrid doesn't kill frogs above 75 F. 

Ed


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

He said there are no problems since he lowered them to 75f, so either lower temps or addition of supplements seems to have cured the problem.
I have heard problems w/ terribilis above 80f although I have never experienced this myself.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Aaron,

It looks to me he is saying that he didn't have problems at 80 F, only since he lowered the temperature to 75 F which is why I asked for clarification from him. 

Ed


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

When temperatures were 80F frogs had died after one week, Now the temperatures are 75F, I have no problem. Coincidence or not ?! What is the chytrid ?!

little mint after tow weeks:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

That clears it up. A lot of people have problems with terriblis when the temperatures are 80 F or higher than 80 F, so lowering the temperature does make sense with increasing survivial of the frogs. 

Chytrid is short for the infection caused by Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis, which appears to be causing a global decline in a lot of frogs and has been shown to be a problem with captive animals. 
If you search for Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis, you will get a lot of information. 

Good luck,

Ed


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you for all that information. It seems that the temperature drop is actually beneficial. I remain attentive to the development of froglets and tadpoles that are coming out of the water. My second nesting season begins, I'll see if there is a difference with the former.
Thanks for chytrid !


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

can you tell me please, what are the signs of a frog affected by the chytrid.
Because I have three yellow teribilis, four months old (2 + 1 sister), one died last week. She started by not eating, she stayed long time in water and the yellow color became gray. She died in three days. 
Her sister is currently weak and not eat much. I put in isolation and I give him baths with Lamisil 1%. But I want to know if you think this is the chytrid.
The third frog's fine for now.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

The symptoms you mentioned with the frog that died are consistent with chytrid infection... it would definitely be wise to get them tested.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

the second frog died today. Both Frog, which are sister, from the same breeder. I will contact him to inform him.
In the isolation tank, there were paper towels at the bottom, and every day it was colored orange, and there were like small thin-skinned orange standing out of the frog. Do you still have yet to chytrid ?


----------

